# Hamm Prices?



## Miranda (Dec 25, 2006)

How much would an adult and child ticket cost, for the december one?


----------



## Dropkickmurphy (Sep 3, 2007)

www.COACHTOTHESHOW.com - Home Page.


----------



## Miranda (Dec 25, 2006)

No actual show entry, unless coach to the show include entry prices? if so where can i view coach to the shows prices?


----------



## Dropkickmurphy (Sep 3, 2007)

entry is 10euros but if you travel on coach you get half price entry


----------



## Miranda (Dec 25, 2006)

Ok, could someeone help me to find a price list for the cocachtotheshow prices?


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

We have not yet arranged the normal december coach yet, but when we do it will be around £85 a ticket, or we have the hotel coach

December 13th 2008

I have had quite a bit of interest in the Hotel Coach and am working though the details, the plans so far are;

Leaving Ashford around 01.20 on the shuttle travelling through the day to Hamm stopping enroute for duty free in Belgium, arriving at the Mercure Hotel late morning, this hotel is used by a lot of the breeders and sellers attending the show so you will have plenty of time to mingle and maybe strike up some deals prior to the show. This leaves the rest of the day for browsing the local shops in Hamm. Then after breakfast a 10 minute drive to the expo centre.

The 4 star Mercure Hamm offers 142 comfortable rooms and is located in the quiet city centre, 300m from the main train station. Maximilianpark with the worlds largest glass elephant is 5 km away, Nordkirchen castle is 10 km away from the hotel. Both thesesights are easy to get to. The Mercure Hotel Hamm offers 12 multifunctional meeting rooms for up to 400 people, a wellness area with pool, sauna and massage service, a hotel bar and a restaurant.

Costs per seat including the hotel stay on the Friday with breakfast, cooked or continental help yourself eat as much as you like, will be £195 The only thing not included in the hotel price is use of the mini bar in each room. And entry to the Show.

There will be a strictly limited number of seats (38) Leaving loads of room for stock, DWA is allowed as long as you carry your license and this is a superb way to network with other traders/shopkeepers and breeders

Bookings need to be in by The end of September in order to secure the hotel and will be twin rooms. These will be going onto the coach site as they are limited.

We will need a deposit of £100 each to secure the hotel and the balance by the end of November

Pick ups will be Manchester Birmingham Ashford , I will try 1 more pick up between Birmingham and Ashford if I can find somewhere suitable.

After the show there will be 3 welfare stops, 2 enroute to Calais and 1 and Ashford

We will be returning on the 01.25 from Calais getting back to the UK at around 01.00


----------



## Robbie (Dec 4, 2006)

tarantulabarn said:


> Pick ups will be Manchester Birmingham Ashford , I will try 1 more pick up between Birmingham and Ashford if I can find somewhere suitable.


Aaw.


----------



## Natz86 (Sep 6, 2007)

Hiya, 
Are you going to be doing the normal coach for the december show and if you are, where do i find more details as my partner and i would love to go again, we went to the march show. Please let me know as soon as you can. Thaks


----------



## Torres13 (Aug 30, 2007)

How longa journey is it to Hamm? As in how long on the coach? I imagine quite a while?


----------

